# I can't update completely HP Support Assistant



## Serge2012 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi,

I'm having a lot of various issue with my HP laptop these last few days. I tried some various scans for malware but haven't found anything... This morning I got an alert to update my HP Support Assistant ; contact HP server "passed", download new version of HPSA "failed", shutting down HP Support Assistant "failed", installing updates "failed", removing temporary files "passed". HP network check "connection status - passed" but I can't run other diagnostics " An error occurred while attempting to load the content you requested".

Thanks for your help.

Serge


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Try downloading it manually. You may need to uninstall the original software first.
http://www.hp.com/go/hpsupportassistant


----------



## Serge2012 (Feb 1, 2013)

Couriant said:


> Try downloading it manually. You may need to uninstall the original software first.
> http://www.hp.com/go/hpsupportassistant


Thanks Couriant. That's what I did and now it's working. I just have to find a way to resolve the other issues I have with my laptop but I will close this thread now. Thanks again.

Serge


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Serge2012 said:


> Thanks Couriant. That's what I did and now it's working. I just have to find a way to resolve the other issues I have with my laptop but I will close this thread now. Thanks again.
> 
> Serge


No worries. You can always post a new thread for the other issues that you have, if you haven't done so already.


----------

